# Apps uninstall question.



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

So I just got a Samsung Galaxy S3 and rooted it with no problem but my question is if there would be an error or something wrong with the phone if I uninstal certain stock apps?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Depends on what you uninstall. There are apps in the /system/app directory that operate in the background for your phone. They're the ones you've never heard up, GoogleFrameworkServices, CalendarSync, etc. Delete any of those, and you're in trouble. However, if you're just looking to remove, say, S-Voice or Kies or something, then yeah you can get rid of them no problem. The only thing to be careful of is never accept an Over The Air (OTA) Update after you do that, as the lack of those key apps will cause major problems with the update.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I usually get rid of geniewidget (weather), the sock browser and messaging


----------



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

The ones I want to get rid off are:

Allshare Play
ChatOn
Game Hub
Google+
Kies Air
Media Hub
Messenger+
More Services
Play Books
Play Magazines
Play Movies
S Memo
S Suggest
S Voice
Samsung Apps
Sprint Hotspot
Sprint Zone
Wallet

But if that means I can't get updates then is not worth it to me. I might aswell leave them and get updates. Or can I still get OTA updates?


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you plan on flashing a ROM? Why would you go through rooting the phone if you don't plan on flashing a ROM? If I'm not mistaken getting an OTA update will kill root anyway... If you flash a custom ROM you wouldn't need to worry about deleting anything because the custom ROM will have all the crap, I mean bloat, removed anyway.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

BootScoot said:


> Do you plan on flashing a ROM? Why would you go through rooting the phone if you don't plan on flashing a ROM? If I'm not mistaken getting an OTA update will kill root anyway... If you flash a custom ROM you wouldn't need to worry about deleting anything because the custom ROM will have all the crap, I mean bloat, removed anyway.


Not everyone roots to install a custom rom.

To answer the OP, most if not all of those are safe to remove. Your best bet is to purchase Titanium Backup and freeze those apps within that. I'm sure there's plenty of guides out there on how to accomplish this, just google around.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Not everyone roots to install a custom rom.
> 
> To answer the OP, most if not all of those are safe to remove. *Your best bet is to purchase Titanium Backup and freeze those apps within that*. I'm sure there's plenty of guides out there on how to accomplish this, just google around.


^ This! Especially if you don't want to actually delete the files just do what blaine said and freeze them with TiBu. Then if you ever needed them for an OTA or whatever you can simply unfreeze them.


----------



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

I froze a bunch of useless apparently using Titanium Backup. I'm going to back them up and save them on my computer so they aren't taking space on my phone.
Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I usually get rid of geniewidget (weather), the sock browser and messaging


I hate that sock browser...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelstitch (Apr 30, 2012)

BootScoot said:


> Do you plan on flashing a ROM? Why would you go through rooting the phone if you don't plan on flashing a ROM? If I'm not mistaken getting an OTA update will kill root anyway... If you flash a custom ROM you wouldn't need to worry about deleting anything because the custom ROM will have all the crap, I mean bloat, removed anyway.


I havent found any ROMS that interest me enough.I used to have CM7 on my HTC Thunderbolt and it was really buggy so I just don't want anything too buggy. What do you recomend?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

joelstitch said:


> I havent found any ROMS that interest me enough.I used to have CM7 on my HTC Thunderbolt and it was really buggy so I just don't want anything too buggy. What do you recomend?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35977-rom1110-cleanrom-45-%E2%98%85-jb-411-when-performance-and-stability-matter-%E2%98%85/


----------

